
With Rifle and Bibliography: General Mattis on Reading - areoform
http://www.strifeblog.org/2013/05/07/with-rifle-and-bibliography-general-mattis-on-professional-reading/
======
DrScump
(2013; content from 2003)

Original submit, 100+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5683611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5683611)

